# OBD2 app/software with data replay?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/obd2-data-logger/s?k=obd2+data+logger


Most of the modules out there are doing this now.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, live graphical display and logging are common. Mine does that just fine. But I want one that can actually replay the logged files, not just give you a text file.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

go to a forum for your truck and ask those people. there is one for GM's, that you could even turn off the O2's, and so much other stuff it will boggle your mind. but i don't remember the name.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

If I wanna see how fast I'm going real time, I wait and ask a cop


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I figured out how to do this with my BlueDriver app data, which is logged as csv text, and Microsoft Excel but it was a PITA. First, the data imported as text and you have to copy and "paste special" to add an empty number cell to every column to convert them to numbers. Then Excel has a mind of its own when creates charts and graphs from the data selected. I wish it had some manual settings to say this column is the y-axis and these other columns are data to be displayed along the x-axis. But I eventually got it to display what I wanted. This is a plot of left and right upstream (of the cats) and downstream oxygen sensor voltages for a run in my Toyota Tacoma V6 engine from data recorded by the BlueDriver hardware and app. The legend is B1S1 - bank one sensor 1 (upstream), etc.

In spite of its lack of data replay this BlueDriver app does produce useful data logs. I need to get better at Excel, I guess... but by the next time I need to do this I'll probably have forgotten it all.


----------

